# Profit Margins



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi, 
Just wanted to know if anybody would like to share their profit margins..
I have nothing to hide, so I'll share mine. 38-40% .


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

wait, we're supposed to make a profit at this??????????/

I knew I'd been doing something wrong.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I thought plowing was to get away from the wife? You mean I can make a profit too?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Profit? How much is a six-pack of Bud now?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mick;799182 said:


> Profit? How much is a six-pack of Bud now?


With a dollar off coupon 6 bucks.


----------



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

Ha you guys are funny..
BTW bud stinks I perfer highlife


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

sle;799203 said:


> Ha you guys are funny..
> BTW bud stinks I perfer highlife


with all the profit your making you could buy a better beer to drink!payup


----------



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

Actually, I am a small operation compared to alot of you guys.
The thing is, I bid 6 properties and only land 1.
I know its a regional thing, but I was just curious.
I never really investigated the local competition, so I'm thinking I may be on the high side.
Who knows.
Thanks
BTW Grandview, who is that women on your av? shes hot


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That is a pic of his wife, so stop staring.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;799228 said:


> That is a pic of his wife, so stop staring.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I have found you have to get to know your markets pricing then almost work backwards to get what you want as a margin. If you want higher, run older stuff, don't pay your guys as well, scam salt quanities, etc., its all out there. Its not just one market (I once thought it was). I was at the SIMA show, one speaker was talking about bidding on proerties 5 times to get the "right number", I thought only I got stuck feeling that way till then. 
Unfortunalty in this business there are so many varibles out of our control you just equip yourself & staff the best you can, & do the best within the clients specs (& budget). 
I had a conversation with a property manager last week about snowplowing at a couple of his properties & issues durring daytime snowfalls because we had three storms last year come through durring the day last year & his clients though we should've done more. These are HOA's; 3" triggers, we started at plowing 2.5 ", plowed through the storm with normal equipment for the site, got done with our "route" within our aloted time 80 drives 4-5 hours. Their feeling was we should've sent more equipment over. Which means we just stole equipment off another clients route, so there going to be done late. I made him no new "promises" & politly explained my thinking, budget, etc. This same management compay wanted us out doing sod repairs in February because there was a break in the snow. We have gotten plowable snow here in April. These are seasonal contracts, with sod repair included (so its my budget not theirs).


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

Profit is a relative thing, some days you make it, some days (with breakdowns, etc.) you don't


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

I make 100% profit all the time, as long as I don't take into consideration my time, cost, and materials!


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Wow*




grandview;799187 said:


> With a dollar off coupon 6 bucks.


MA and NH do not give beer coupons
Now I am even more depressed


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Mine is actually pretty high because of the way I think about it. My insurance has to be paid year round so I don't count that. My equipment is all paid for, so no monthly payments. I do all the labor myself, so no weekly pay checks. Advertising is year round.

I pay for gas and coffee out my my profit. Then there are the break downs. I can usually fix it myself, but I'm out time and materials.

I like plowing snow.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

bigger lots i tend to have higher profit margins because there is less competition bidding on them than smaller lots (150,000 SF or less)


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

redman6565;799338 said:


> bigger lots i tend to have higher profit margins because there is less competition bidding on them than smaller lots (150,000 SF or less)


HAhAHAHAHAHAHA Now that is funny.

Sorry Bud I couldn't help it.

It's just the opposite here, everybody want to push big snow.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

grandview says


> I thought plowing was to get away from the wife?


http://articles.lancasteronline.com/local/4/241645

Check out this goof................then he got a divorce plus jail!


----------

